# Some good words about FreeBSD



## christhegeek (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm testing FreeBSD for one year, one year before the only video editor that could work with gpu acceleration was openshot, now kdenlive is stable with gpu acceleration enabled, olive and shotcut works too , the community worked on these projects very well.
I like FreeBSD it has  a nice selection of packages, and very very good performance, i use kde plasma for now.
Configuration and installing packages takes some time and some other freebsd projects like furybsd for example doesn't give a complete solution, but it can save you some time.
I'm using zfs for the first time right now and i find it very good.





*
Did i mention i made it my daily driver ????   :-O*


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 7, 2020)

*And* it does very well as an AMP server, too.


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes i know that , i'm thinking of creating something we will see.



richardtoohey2 said:


> *And* it does very well as an AMP server, too.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 8, 2020)

christhegeek Maybe it's time to fix your avatar.


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 8, 2020)

I now need to install it to my laptop i don't know what i did in my previous install but everything worked just fine after googling for a lot of time.
Efi makes things more difficult for some reason even with nvidia .


----------



## Async (Oct 8, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> Efi makes things more difficult for some reason even with nvidia .



Why efi? In my experience systems running nvidia always need special care if you try to set them up. But after that they run like a charm


----------



## SKull (Oct 8, 2020)

Async said:


> Why efi? In my experience systems running nvidia always need special care if you try to set them up. But after that they run like a charm


I just downoaded the official FreeBSD drivers from nvidia.com and typed 'make install'.
I really don't get why people seem to have a hard time with that.


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 8, 2020)

On this system on my main computer i didn't used efi at all its easier that way, with efi either the xorg can't start at all or it starts but i can't type at all or i can type strange characters etc xorg should be simple and some other parameters may be needed to run on efi.
On my laptop its extra tricky to install freebsd with efi , its only efi laptop  with Amd cpu and Amd Vega gpu and i had to search for a lot of time to configure it correctly.
My laptop finally can run freebsd and everything works  touchpad,sound,wifi everything !
_I'm gonna use zfs on my laptop too  don't judge !_

On nonefi installation nvidia is very simple to be installed just pkg install nvidia nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig  and then add nvidia_load="yes" nvidia-modeset_load="YES" on loader.conf


QUOTE="SKull, post: 480595, member: 58870"]
I just downoaded the official FreeBSD drivers from nvidia.com and typed 'make install'.
I really don't get why people seem to have a hard time with that.
[/QUOTE]


----------

